# Programmieren für Anfänger = Dummi´s



## Neox (26. August 2011)

*Programmieren für Anfänger = Dummi´s*

Hallo,

ich suche für mich ein neues Langzeithobby am PC, da das normale Zocken mir zu langweilig geworden ist. 
Ein alter IT Professor, mein ehemaliger Nachbar, sagte, probiere dich doch mal am Programmieren, so sei er zu seinem Beruf gekommen. Es soll riesen Spaß machen, vorallem kann man anderen zeigen, was man so alles kann.

Doch ich hab überhaupt kein Plan, was man beim Programmieren macht. Ich kenne nur die Sprachen vom Namen her. CSS/C++/Java ..
Was kann man so alles "programmieren" Ich hab davon überhaupt keine Ahnung. Was brauche ich dafür? 


Wäre über Grundtipps sehr erfreut ! 

Danke


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. August 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Anfänger = Dummi´s*

Moin
Programmieren kann man so gut wie alles was mit Computern oder Mikrochips zu tun hat .
Mein Kommunikationstechnik Lehrer hat immer gesagt fürs Programmieren braucht man nur Stift, Papier und Radiergummi .
Du könntest wie ich in der Schule mit einer _high level language _Programmieren anfangen, bei mir war‘s Java mit diesem Buch Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Lars Schulten, Elke Buchholz: Bücher
Oder du könntest mit einer _low level language_  anfangen wie Assembler.



Solange du Windows benutzt könntest du einfach mal mit batch oder Powershell anfangen, dafür benötigst du keine zusätzliche Software da alles in Windows enthalten ist.


lg.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (27. August 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Anfänger = Dummi´s*

Java, C#, und VB sind sehr einsteigerfreundliche Programmiersprachen. Von C/C++ möchte ich dir für den Anfang dringend abraten, da die Einarbeitungszeit relativ lang, und das Frustpotential hoch ist. Viele hören da bereits auf bevor sie angefangen haben. Den Vorschlag von Phoenix mit Assembler anzufangen vergiss bitte wieder. Sowas braucht man heute nur noch für die Programmierung von Controllern bzw. Treibern. Also überall dort wo Hardwarenahe Programmierung gefragt ist. Powershell, Batch haben genauso wie HTML nichts mit proggen zu tun. Um mit dem programmieren anfangen zu können benötigst du eine IDE (Entwicklungsumgebung) wie z.B. Visual Studio Express für C++/CLI, C#, VB. od. Eclipse für Java. Diese sind im übrigen kostenlos. Neben einer IDE brauchst du dann noch ein gutes Buch das sich gezielt an Einsteiger wendet. Meist liegt solchen Büchern auch gleich eine DVD bei die alles beinhaltet was du fürs loslegen brauchst. Falls du vorab schon mal in die Welt des programmierens reinschnuppern willst, und du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, habe ich einen kleinen Tipp für dich. Auf Youtube findest sog. OpenCourseWare von verschiedensten Universitäten. Live-Mitschnitte von Vorlesungen die öffentlich zugänglich gemacht worden sind. Das sind nicht nur kurze Schnipsel od. Zusammenschnitte sondern Unterrichtseinheiten in voller Länge. Sehr empfehlenswert finde ich den Kurs "Programming Methodology" der Stanford University welcher 28 UE umfasst, sehr unterhaltsam ist, und dir eine Idee davon liefern um was es beim programmieren geht.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (27. August 2011)

Von der tu claustal gibt es auch ganze vorlesungsreihen über Java, meiner Meinung nach auch gut erklärt.


----------



## Curry (29. August 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Anfänger = Dummi´s*

Ich bringe mal einen anderen Vorschlag:

Hättest du Lust auf Microchipprogrammierung? z.B. mit dem "Arduino".
Das ist ein Chip, an dem du alles mögliche anschließen kannst.

Damit kannst du Roboter, Ampeln, einen automatischen Pflangengießer und überwacher, eine Wetterstation.......usw programmieren.

Es gibt unzählige Projekte dafür und der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Vielleicht lockt dich das mehr als die "normale" Programmierung.

Wenn du interesse hast oder mehr erfahren möchtest, melde dich


----------

